# New loft



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

I am in the process of getting the materials together to build a new loft. My boss gave me a sliding 10'x12' garage door with metal siding that I am going to use for a roof. I have a lot of ideas in my head, some of my own and some from reading this forum. I am wanting to put 3/4" plywood down for the floor and thought about using about 1/2" to 1" of sand on the floor to make clean up a little easier. Would that be a good idea?

I will post more of my thoughts and ideas later. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay, folks. Here is another idea that my wife and I have came up with. The way I was wanting to build the loft was going to be to expensive to build right now. Since I have the garage door that I mentioned in my original post, I thought I could put it to good use. I think I am going to set it on posts at the end of the original loft and use the floor runners on the original loft to extend out under the new roof. That will allow me to have another loft section that runs approx. 13' x 10' x 13' along the edges of the roof. I am thinking about boxing them up on the outside with siding, making the floor a good grade plywood, and the front the 1/4" hardware cloth. It will all set back under the roof and I can have access from the east side. Does that sound like it would work? I am going to attach a crude drawing that I have made to help explain.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

For some reason the pictures didn't post. You might want to try to upload those and try again.

Dan


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

learning said:


> For some reason the pictures didn't post. You might want to try to upload those and try again.
> 
> Dan


There aren't any pictures right now. It is just a crude drawing that shows the basic layout of the loft.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

*Sheet iron for sides?*

Would it be okay to use sheet iron for the sides, if I have good ventilation? I was thinking about putting a window in one side and installing an air extractor/vent in the roof. Would that keep the temperature from getting to hot in the summer time? The roof itself is going to be metal. What do you think?


----------

